# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Escolha de objectiva

## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Estou a ver que nesta área de fotografia temos por aqui alguns "profissionais" a dar excelentes conselhos.

Sendo assim vou aproveitar...

Qual a objectiva que aconselham para uma Canon 400D?
O principal uso será para utilizar em viagem (+++) e em fotos de aquário(++)
Este Natal estive quase... quase a comprar a Canon EF 28-200mm f/3.5-5.6 

Para indoor (aniversários, jantares) estou a pensar comprar uma Canon 50mm f/1.8 II

Flash automático é imprescindível? Tenho a máquina há dois anos e comprei um flash manual de 20€. Custou um bocado a "ambientar-me", mas agora há 3ª..4ª fotografia já tenho a configuração manual mais ou menos controlada.

Filtros? Não faço a mínima ideia o que comprar ou se preciso sequer. Tenho um que me serve de "protecção" à minha fantástica  ( :yb665:  ) lente 18-55mm... eheh!

Desde já grato pela ajuda.

Um abraço,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Ricardo,

Eu digo-te sinceramente. eu uso a lente que veio com a máquina. a 18-55, e para já só essa. Flash é muito raro usar. prefiro brincar com a máquina em modo manual e com ISO 400 / 800.

Quero comprar para fotos aquário a USM100 Macro da Canon.

A canon de 50 mm é uma boa lente.

para fotos aquário a USM 60 Macro ou 100 Macro.

Para o dia a dia tens a 75-300 que é uma lente porreira sem gastar muito dinheiro.

Abraços,

----------

